# Cubeset function returns #N/A



## chall (May 22, 2012)

I am working on a new project using PowerPivot.  I have five powerpivot tables and all work and refresh. Windows7.  

I get a #N/A error on this:
=CUBESET("PowerPivot Data","[HSList].[HSDescription].children","test",0,"[HSList].[HSDescription]")


But NOT on this:
=CUBESET("PowerPivot Data","[vw_TVM1].[DealName].children","Deals",0,"[vw_TVM1].[DealName]")

The error is pointing to a small table with only two rows.  The vw_TVM1 table has 698 rows.

Any ideas why I get this error and what to do?


----------



## chall (May 22, 2012)

Thanks but it just started working.
  I don't know why.


----------

